# College football



## ronlane (Sep 29, 2015)

Got to step up a level, well actually a couple of levels for the weekend. Small college and the game was at 1:00 pm local time.

All images shot with 7D mk II, 70-200mm f/4L, AV at f/4 and the minimum shutter of 1/1000 of a second and using exposure compensation when needed.

1)

 

2)



3)
 

4)



5)


----------



## ronlane (Sep 30, 2015)

bump.


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 30, 2015)

#5 is an excellent shot!


----------



## Rgollar (Sep 30, 2015)

Well you clearly got a good copy of the 7dm2. Very nice photos


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2015)

I like to see the faces of the players if possible; #5 has the best lighting and the best exposure/processing setting for a good view of the faces of the receiver and the official; the defender has a tinted facemask, so we cannot see his eyes at all. I'd kind of like to see the faces on the earlier frames.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 30, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> #5 is an excellent shot!



Thank you.



Rgollar said:


> Well you clearly got a good copy of the 7dm2. Very nice photos



Thank you, I am very happy with it. Just had to do the firm ware upgrade the first couple of days.



Derrel said:


> I like to see the faces of the players if possible; #5 has the best lighting and the best exposure/processing setting for a good view of the faces of the receiver and the official; the defender has a tinted facemask, so we cannot see his eyes at all. I'd kind of like to see the faces on the earlier frames.



Derrel, I agree with you. However with a 1:00 pm kick-off the lighting was directly over head, so it was tough to get enough light in the face. I used spot metering and a + EV along with +50 on the shadows in LR to bring up the faces as much as I could.


----------



## runnah (Sep 30, 2015)

Sigh, to shoot football in daylight. What a luxury.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 30, 2015)

runnah said:


> Sigh, to shoot football in daylight. What a luxury.



IKR. It is totally different than HS football at night.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2015)

I like the timing in #2.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks John.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 2, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I like to see the faces of the players if possible; #5 has the best lighting and the best exposure/processing setting for a good view of the faces of the receiver and the official; the defender has a tinted facemask, so we cannot see his eyes at all. I'd kind of like to see the faces on the earlier frames.



Don't always have to see the faces or the eyes to end up with good images. The visors are becoming darker, makes it tougher to shoot faces during night games.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 2, 2015)

I think it's another good series. # 5 is great.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Scott.

#5 was #2 in the series of that catch. He made the catch on the sideline and got his feet down.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 2, 2015)

Try cropping #2 as a vertical. Right off #29 shoulder taking the ref out and then at the shoulder of #8.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## ronlane (Oct 2, 2015)

Here are re-edits based on Derrel's comments about them being under exposed and Scott's suggestion to crop one tighter.


----------



## BillM (Oct 3, 2015)

That's a strong series of shots Ron !!!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 3, 2015)

I think brightening the first images up really helped improve the impact, by giving us more of a peek at the players inside the helmets. The last sequence, the pass being caught, is pretty good, and gives a feeling of being right there, very close to the action, which is something I like.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 5, 2015)

BillM said:


> That's a strong series of shots Ron !!!



Thanks BillM



Derrel said:


> I think brightening the first images up really helped improve the impact, by giving us more of a peek at the players inside the helmets. The last sequence, the pass being caught, is pretty good, and gives a feeling of being right there, very close to the action, which is something I like.



Thanks Derrel. I was close (probably too close for the 70-200mm), lol.


----------

